# slang terms you still use



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I would hit that - I would have sex with her
My family is loaded - my family is rich


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

she'll be right


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

my bad


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I got next


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

In the US if a girl is sexy they say she is "hot." And, if a girl has a sweet face they say she is "cute." In India I think they only use "cute" to describe puppy dogs and children.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I go for sexy or cute girls. But I have too see the girl.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Sometimes I see a girl that is both. And they can get any guy they want.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Post count marathon ?.

Trooper


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I will buy a really cute puppy dog after I get married.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cuss!


----------



## ralary (May 10, 2011)

gawdy


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Sometimes I like to throw out the occasional "BOOYAH!!"

Just to keep people on their toes.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

My American cousins use the term "_Baller_" regularly. And as a result I seem to have taken a liking to it myself. (I can't stop saying it!)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool beans, "that's gas", bombing, beastly, glassy, pumping.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

mardy,


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

groovy, nifty, neato, swell, that's the ticket,


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"Wicked." As in "that's wicked cool!" Classic New England slang.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

oh and I also say 'proper' instead of 'really' a lot, as in: "It's proper cold!" 
haha I probably sound really common.
but I can switch to the Queens English easily if I need to.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

totally, no doubt, solid, gnarly, far out, big time


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

mad (e.g. mad hungry)


----------



## Authentic Antagonist (May 14, 2011)

"Wicked", "swell", "neat", "my bad", "bloody", "sweet", "snazzy", "sharp", the occasional "booyah", and once in a blue moon "jinkies".


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

"dude" and "rad" i need to update my slang words :con lol


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Does 'iffy' count?


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Cool beans, lush (from Gavin and Stacey), bladdered, Bugger..err cant think of any more


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

Duckets, kudos, cool beans, buzzkill, spaz, amped, bogus, gnarly, etc.

I end up using a lot of phrases that are very colloquial as well. Anyone call a quick rainstorm a 'gully washer'?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Alrighty then..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

cool, sweet, right on, dude, man...I know I'm annoying at least one user who specifically stated they hated it when "adults" used these kinds of words.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

In US they say first floor in India they say ground floor.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Sick, hella, my bad.

I heard someone say "filthy" a couple of months ago and was like: :no


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

"tragedy boner," where you get a buzz from disasters of all sorts...like all of our SA HORROR STORIES!


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

"You'll have that". This serves as an adequate response to just about anything.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

my bad, sick, chill


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Dude, 'init', onto (that might just be northern england lol), mate (goes for male or female), chicken (usually aimed at girlies), chill, sweet, arrrrman (usually said in disappointment or when somethings gross even by my standards).


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

WORD!? = Surprised / really?
My bad = My fault
Nah = no / negative
Yeah = yes / position
Chick = Young woman, girl or lady
Bangin' = Extremely sexy (_That chick has a bangin' body = That young woman has a sexy body_)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Despite the fact that it is now associated with Sarah Palin, "You betcha" hasn't quite left my vocabulary.

I am a middle-aged Alaskan woman I guess.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

pipe down, sawt, sick, rinsing, mega, large, smashed, pissed, plastered, buzzing, nutted, bird, cool beans, brotha, butchers, smart, game, sack, snide, tinpot, shant, creps, score, ridge, pinky, gash, list is endless.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

sheenin= runnin fast


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

we all be clownin' dawg.
that dress looks bootsy
that movie was tight!


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

-that ____ is fire!

-hella

-my bad

-chill

- that _____ is major!

-slammin'

-bangin'

-gear

-what's up

-chile/child

TBH, I don't often use slang but like to throw it into convos here and there when I get tired of my usual lingo, want to spice things up slightly, and to be silly or more lax.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*shoopin'* - Stop shoopin' cuz you can't take care yo kids!
*out-of-control teen* - Send those out-of-control teens to boot camp!

I could probably think of a few more :lol


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

kick rocks-get lost
whats crackin?-what's up?


----------

